# Outfitter in Kansas



## deerbandit (Oct 1, 2015)

Probably not the right section but does anyone know of a good outfitter in Kansas? Also when would be the best time to go muzzleloader or rifle? What kind of deer activity and what kind of hunting is to be expected (hardwood bottoms or over fields etc)?


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a friend in Kansas. You are talking about next year? I like the early muzzleloader but everyone has their own opinion. Some like bowhunting so they can hunt the rut. some like rifle. My friend has some wooded spots & lots of Milo & Beans. He don't take a bunch of people & he is a hunter so he knows how to set up stands & blinds.


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 7, 2015)

I am going this year for rifle season, and will report back how it goes and what it is like out there


----------



## rance56 (Oct 7, 2015)

ross trophy outfitters, as good as it gets


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 7, 2015)

rance56 said:


> ross trophy outfitters, as good as it gets



Big bucks on their website, looks legit. What units do they hunt?

I like their penalty alot....wonder how some of these clubs in GA would like this 

http://www.rosstrophyoutfitters.com/rules---regulations.html


----------



## rance56 (Oct 7, 2015)

i think like unit 16, its ford county, around the dodge city area


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

Kansas Farmland Outfitters is one I know of.  Check out their FB page.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 13, 2015)

Land of Giants outfitters is another option. Jason is a great guy. check him out over on Facebook.


----------



## jbroadnax (Oct 19, 2015)

Contact my friend at Mill Creek Hunting.  http://www.millcreekhunting.com/

Small outfitter with plenty of property that is not overhunted.   This year will be my 5th year hunting with him.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wheelers Whitetails.

http://www.wheelerswhitetails.com/trophyroom.html

I've bow hunted with him and was not successful but was impressed. If I had a ML I could have killd a 160" Plenty of deer.


----------

